# BOI: Cheque Lodgement ATM on a Saturday



## roboito (29 Jun 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to lodge a cheque to my BOI account today (has to be today as I'm away for two weeks from tomorrow).  Can anyone tell me where there is a BOI ATM (accessible on a Saturday of course) that allows me to do this? 
Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jun 2013)

You don't need an ATM? 

Do you have an ordinary lodgement slip?  If so fill it in and post the lodgment and cheque to your branch. 

Brendan


----------



## JohnJay (29 Jun 2013)

There MIGHT be one in the lobby of the BOI on O'Connell St in Dublin. Not 100% sure though...


----------



## theresa1 (29 Jun 2013)

Walkinstown - across from Halfway House Pub and Stillorgan Shopping Centre. You just need your ATM card.


----------



## amtc (30 Jun 2013)

airport


----------

